# Tuning



## 110678 (Mar 18, 2008)

HI,

can anyone possibly point me in the right direction re: recommending someone experienced with MH's to retune an engine? .......... a peugeot/talbot 1988 2.5ltre Diesel fitted in a Pilote..... It would be helpful if they were within "striking" distance of Frome, somerset.

Many thanks,

Lesbarbeux


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Morning! Delfin here http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/ They're the buisness. H


----------



## 110678 (Mar 18, 2008)

Many thanks Homerdog, I'll give them a ring in the morning, provided that is of course, that I can stay awake long enough after my night shift!


----------

